# Ipod touch Impossible d'utiliser en Disque Dur



## guignol71 (17 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Récemment le disque dur de mon macbook a claqué et donc j'ai perdu toute ma bibliotèque itunes.
tout est bien sûr resté sur mon touch.
J'ai donc suivi les tutos dispo sur le net et dès la 1ère étape je bloque.

IMPOSSIBLE de trouver l'option "Activer lutilisation comme disque dur" sur Itunes. J'ai bien "gérés les fichiers manuellement" mais pas la deuxième.

J'ai essayé depuis Itunes 8 puis Itunes 9 sur mon macbook et sur Itunes 9 sur mon pc...
Mon touch est en version 1.1.5 (je sais que c'est très vieux mais je voulais en profité faire la mise à jour en v3 mais pour ça il faut que j'ai sauvegardé ma musique et mes achats...)

Existe il une astuce secrète pour activer ce mode introuvable?

Vous remerciant par avance.


----------



## Gwen (17 Septembre 2009)

Ce mode n'est pas dispo sur les iPod touch ni sur les iPhone. C'est disponible seulement sur les iPod classiques, les nano etc.


----------



## guignol71 (17 Septembre 2009)

gwen a dit:


> Ce mode n'est pas dispo sur les iPod touch ni sur les iPhone. C'est disponible seulement sur les iPod classiques, les nano etc.


 
Ok, merci beaucoup pour la réponse.
Mais quelle solution existe il pour que je ne perdre pas tout ?


----------



## Amandine57 (17 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour !
Lorsque tu auras changé de disque dur, utilise le logiciel Yamipod qui te permettra de transférer le contenu de ton iTouch sur ton ordinateur.
A bientôt !


----------



## guignol71 (17 Septembre 2009)

Le DD est déjà changé...je peux pas me passer de mon macbook longtemps! 
Ok merci pour le nom du soft j'essaierais.
Sinon entre temps j'ai trouvé un logiciel qui s'apelle : podtomac...vous connaissez ?

Sinon pour yamipod, il permet de récupérer mes achats également ?


----------



## Amandine57 (17 Septembre 2009)

J'ai déjà entendu parler de Podtomac et je pense que ça devrait fonctionner également.
A toi de tester pour voir lequel te convient le mieux.
Sinon pour récupérer tes achats il te suffit d'aller sur le store .
Tu pourras télécharger à nouveau toutes les applications que tu avais achetées gratuitement.


----------



## guignol71 (18 Septembre 2009)

Mauvaises nouvelles :

Pod to mac refuse de se lancer sur Mac Os 10.4
Yamipod se lance mais refuse de reconnaitre mon ipod touch : j'ai le message please plug your ipod alors que celui ci est connecté et reconnu par itunes...
Sinon pour les achats, je suis allé faire un tour sur le store et je retrouve tout l'historique de mes achats mais impossible de les retéléchargé (certains n'existe plus...)


----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2009)

Essayer Senuti (il reconnait les iPOD Touch)

Pour les achats... seuls les applications achetées peuvent être retéléchargées (pas les musiques ni les videos)

et en passant un conseil.... utiliser un ordinateur sans sauvegarde est suicidaire!
Allez vite acheter un disque dur externe pour faire des sauvegardes régulière de vos données!

Lors du prochain crash de disque dur, ce sera plus simple pour récupérer vos données!


----------



## guignol71 (18 Septembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Essayer Senuti (il reconnait les iPOD Touch)
> 
> Pour les achats... seuls les applications achetées peuvent être retéléchargées (pas les musiques ni les videos)
> 
> ...


 
Merci rémy, j'essaye cela ce soir. La version trial est complète ou bridé à 50 musique ?
Senuti me permet de tout récup? (par là j'entend : également mes achats stockés dans l'ipod ?)


----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2009)

Senuti récupère toutes les musiques, y compris les musiques achetées (si c'est bien ça que tu appelles tes achats)


----------



## guignol71 (18 Septembre 2009)

Oui oui c'est bien ça....
donc magnifique je teste ça ce soir ou ce We et je donne des news ici...

Mille mercis


----------

